# Sevenstring.org Shirt Orders - (They're all shipped!)



## Chris

This will be open for one week, until *Sunday, July 10th*. After that I need to place the order.


Why only one color?
- Bulk pricing depends on the shirts being the same. If this works out well, we'll do another order for a different color later on.
What do they look like?
- This thread has the vote on the color. They're black with silver lettering. I don't believe it's shiny/metallic, just silver in color.
What type of shirts?
- They're Hanes Beefy-T's. 100% Cotton, pre-shrunk.
What sizes are available?
- Youth: YXS*, YS*, YM, YL, YXL 
- Adult: S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, XXXXL
When will they arrive?
- They are guaranteed to ship to me within 14 days. It'll take me a day to pack them all and ship 'em out, so roughly 3-4 days after that to you.
Are they available to be shipped overseas?
- Sure, but it will be extra for shipping. I'm not sure how much right now, I'll do it on a per-order basis via PM's.

Price is $15 each, shipping included. My bulk price for an order of 25 or more is around $10 per shirt. The extra is for the packaging and shipping from me to you. I might end up making fifty cents or so per order, which I assure you will be put towards the "Support Drew's Alcoholism Rehab Fund". 

Payment:

*Paypal* is preferred, suggested, pointed at, nodded to, flexed at and deemed true. My paypal address is paypal @ sevenstring.org.

*Snailmail* is no problem, PM me for my address. Please use a money order or a bank check - no personal checks, since any time spent waiting for them to clear will add to the turnaround time for everyone else.

They look like this, though the actual font will be slightly larger.







*Miscellany:*

If you send payment, please post ONCE here with "payment sent" and how many you ordered. Comments/Questions/Smartassed Remarks/Nirvana Flames --> this thread.

Up front, know that I haven't seen the finished product for these yet. The screenprinter is pretty reputable, and the shirts are high quality, that's all I know. If they show up and they suck for some reason, either:

- Everyone gets a refund as soon as I do, and I'll keep you all posted daily with the vendor, order number, contact and order info, etc.
- I'll send them back and reorder, in the event of some kind of odd typo or if the lettering ends up at a 15* angle. 

They SHOULD look great and be great quality, but hey, shit happens, so just in case, that's the scoop.

*Timeframe:*

If everyone's paid up by the 9th, I'll place the order that day. MAX turnaround time from them is 14 days to my door, so that gets them to me by the 25th, which is the first business day. So the absolute latest, assuming they actually take two weeks and your mailman hates you would be the 29th that you can sport your shiny new ss.org shirts to your favorite music store and walk around flexing at the 6'ers.

That said, let's do it! 

Again, use this thread to post payment sent and quantity.

Comment in this thread.

I'll update this thread as I recieve payments and keep a running list.

- Chris

List Updated 7/4 
List Updated 7/10

Also *Please include your forum name with your order, so I know who you are. *

Last day today, placing the order tomorrow. Today's orders - Paypal only!


----------



## Chris

*The List*


Chris: 5 (3XL, 2L) - Paid 7/2 - n/a
Killmah: 1 (M) - Paid 7/3 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
Christopher: 2 (2XXXL) - Paid 7/3 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
elcagnino: 1 (L) - Paid 7/3 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
NewArmyGuitar: 2 (2XL) - Paid 7/3 (Mon 8/1)
Allen Garrow: 2 (2L) - Paid 7/3 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
Sephiroth: 2 (2XXL) - Paid 7/4 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
Sevenator: 1 (XXL) - Paid 7/5 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
HB'er: 1 (1XL) - Paid 7/5 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
Drew: 2 (2M) - Paid 7/5 - Shipped! (Mon 8/1)
Josh: 2 (2XXL) - Paid 7/5 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
jtm45:1 (L) - Paid 7/5 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
Guitarist4JC: 1 (XL) - Paid 7/6 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
FoxMustang: 1 (XXL) - Paid 7/6 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
Beezelbloke: 2 (2M) - Paid 7/7 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
Leon: 1 (1M) - Paid 7/16 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
JSki7: 1 (1L) - Paid 7/9 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
Shawn: 1 (1L) - Paid 7/13 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
Bcrowell: 1 (1XL) - Paid 7/13 - Shipped! (Tue 8/2)
*Totals:*
XXXL: 2
XXL: 6
XL: 7
L: 8
M: 6
S: 0
Total: 30


----------



## KillMAH

1 Adult medium, please.
payment sent


----------



## Christopher

Cash sent, two XXXL's for me please.


----------



## ecalcagnino

payment sent

1-L


----------



## Shawn

Will send payment for a Large but I just read you preferred paypal.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

payment sent

2 - XL's


----------



## Jeff

I'll be sending tomorrow. Youth sizes? Dude, I am seriously giving thought to getting my three nephews (ages 2,3,5) T-shirts. Hehe that'd be cool!


----------



## jtm45

I'm ready to pay but i need to know how much extra i have to add for UK postage!!!!!!!!!!

I PM'd you Chris (as it says in the opening post) to find out about the extra postage for the UK but haven't heard back.


----------



## Chris

jtm45 said:


> I'm ready to pay but i need to know how much extra i have to add for UK postage!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I PM'd you Chris (as it says in the opening post) to find out about the extra postage for the UK but haven't heard back.



Sorry, been partying all weekend.  I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Digital Black

2 xxl's
Payment sent via paypal.


----------



## Josh

I'll hit ya with some $$ on Friday.


----------



## Chris D

Yeah, how much extra for UK shipping?? I'll take 2 mediums...


----------



## Chris

List updated. I think overseas shippin' will be something like $5 more, I'll be hitting the post office tomorrow morning and will post up as soon as I know.

btw, best paypal line yet: "Payment for one bad as fuck t-shirt"


----------



## jtm45

Chris said:


> Sorry, been partying all weekend.  I'll find out tomorrow morning.



Cheers Chris  

As soon as i hear from you i'll get the payment made.


----------



## Drew

Wow, not only did YOU slack on this so long that I eventually offered, I then in turn slacked so long that you went ahead and did it yourself. That's either really funny or really depressing, lol. 

Put me down for two M's, and I'll try to get a payment off your way tomorrow - confirmation here when I do. I'll talk to the roommate and see if I can get her to order one, too - I'm sure it'd look much hotter on her than myself. 

-D


----------



## Allen Garrow

Hey Chris you should have received a paypal payment from me yesterday for 2 larges.

Allen


----------



## Chris

Allen Garrow said:


> Hey Chris you should have received a paypal payment from me yesterday for 2 larges.
> 
> Allen



Yup! 

You're in the list. (second post in this thread)


----------



## SevenatoR

Paypal $$ sent!!! Show me tha XXL!!!  

And...thanks again!!!


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Digital Black

Wow, a lot of big sizes.


----------



## Josh

Sephiroth000 said:


> Wow, a lot of big sizes.


I'm enormous.


----------



## jtm45

Chris.
Shall i just pay for mine now and then pay the extra (for UK postage)when you find out how much it will be ?

I don't want to leave it too long and miss out on getting one.

Cheers.........Dave.


----------



## Chris

That's fine, sure. I'm pretty sure it'll be an extra five bucks or so anyhow. 

I haven't forgotten you, I'm just at work bro, and it's not lunchtime here yet.


----------



## jtm45

I'll pay $20 then for now and if it works out to be any more i'll pay the extra later if that sounds OK.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris

Right on.


----------



## Drew

I'm now officially in for two M's, pending a little help from our good friends in the USPS... this also makes me tied for the scrawniest fucker on the board so far - yikes, I'm SO getting my ass kicked if we ever do a ss.org get-together.


----------



## Josh

Hey Q you can charge me for shipping and then we'll be even on the C7.


----------



## jtm45

Payment sent for one adult LARGE T-Shirt.

I made it for $20 as discussed earlier.

Thanks.


----------



## KillMAH

Drew said:


> this also makes me tied for the scrawniest fucker on the board so far



 Who you callin scrawny?


----------



## Chris

Josh said:


> Hey Q you can charge me for shipping and then we'll be even on the C7.



It was the 207, you senile old fuck!


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Drew

KillMAH said:


> Who you callin scrawny?



Bring it. 

-D


----------



## Shawn

Chris, any chance by paying another method?


----------



## Digital Black

Shawn said:


> Chris, any chance by paying another method?


I'm sure he'll accept donations in form of your soul..


----------



## Chris

Shawn said:


> Chris, any chance by paying another method?





me said:


> Snailmail is no problem, PM me for my address. Please use a money order or a bank check - no personal checks, since any time spent waiting for them to clear will add to the turnaround time for everyone else.



Snailmail is fine, PM me if you need my address.


----------



## FoxMustang

Payment sent for 1 XXL


----------



## Kane

I totally want one of these XXXL, but I don't get paid for another 3-5 days. I might have the money by the 9th and I might not, but I'm willing to work something out if you are.


----------



## Shawn

OK, Chris. I'll send my payment. I have your address.


----------



## Guitarist4JC

Hey, Chris I kicked payment through Paypal for ya. XL for me, please.


----------



## Chris

FoxMustang said:


> Payment sent for 1 XXL



Updated.


----------



## Chris

Guitarist4JC said:


> Hey, Chris I kicked payment through Paypal for ya. XL for me, please.



Updated.


----------



## Metal Ken

I'll send you some payment as soon as i get paid (tomorrow)


----------



## Chris D

Have payed for 2 shirts + UK shipping ( 2 x $15 + $5 = $35 )
Hope this is ok, if you need more for shipping ( cos it's 2 shirts ) let me know...


----------



## Leon

holy crap, where have i been? 

*fishing for money and PMing Chris*

i'm down for a medium. not because i'm scrawny, but because i'm actually slowly getting into shape (and not just a shape lol), and i'd like to show it off! ha!


----------



## BCrowell

Payment Sent - 1-XL w/pepperoni please!


----------



## Metal Ken

Payment sent -- i XL please . (i'll get more next time around. i need $$ right now lol)


----------



## Chris

Updated with HB'er and Leon - Brian, did you US Mail or paypal it? I don't see anything from you in the paypal register yet.


----------



## Chris D

did you get my $ ok??


----------



## jski7

Payment sent for 1 Lg . (I know I said 2 earlier , but I'm broke  )


----------



## Shawn

Chris, Monday, sending some cash for a Large-t.


----------



## Chris

Beelzebloke said:


> did you get my $ ok??



Yup.


----------



## Chris

jski7 said:


> Payment sent for 1 Lg . (I know I said 2 earlier , but I'm broke  )



Updated.


----------



## Chris

*This is the last day, so please get your orders in so I can place the order tomorrow. Today's orders are Paypal ONLY.*


----------



## Leon

sorry for slack'n on sending the bread. i just got off work, so i'll head down to the post office now


----------



## Chris

No problem. I've been unbelievably busy the last few days, just waiting on a couple of people's snailmail-payments to show up.


----------



## Leon

i sent mine off this morning (monday the 11th) around 9am.


----------



## BCrowell

Chris said:


> Updated with HB'er and Leon - Brian, did you US Mail or paypal it? I don't see anything from you in the paypal register yet.



Sorry getting back to you so late. Yeah I got a message from Paypal saying the payment hadn't been picked up yet.... I thought I sent it via [email protected], but i put .com instead DOH!!!!

I can change to .org and resend the paypment, but am I too late???


----------



## Chris

Fire away - what size do you need? I ordered a couple extra just in case.


----------



## Chris

Got yours today, Shawn, updated list.


----------



## Metal Ken

Chris said:


> *The List*
> 
> 
> Chris: 5 (3XL, 2L) - Paid 7/2
> Killmah: 1 (M) - Paid 7/3
> Christopher: 2 (2XXXL) - Paid 7/3
> elcagnino: 1 (L) - Paid 7/3
> NewArmyGuitar: 2 (2XL) - Paid 7/3
> Allen Garrow: 2 (2L) - Paid 7/3
> Sephiroth: 2 (2XXL) - Paid 7/4
> Sevenator: 1 (XXL) - Paid 7/5
> Josh: 2 (2XXL) - Paid 7/5
> Drew: 2 (2M) - Paid 7/5
> jtm45:1 (L) - Paid 7/5
> Guitarist4JC: 1 (XL) - Paid 7/6
> FoxMustang: 1 (XXL) - Paid 7/6
> Beezelbloke: 2 (2M) - Paid 7/7
> HB'er: 1 (1M) - Paid 7/10
> Leon: 1 (1M)
> JSki7: 1 (1L) - Paid 7/9
> Shawn: 1 (1L) - Paid 7/13
> *Totals:*
> XXXL: 2
> XXL: 6
> XL: 6
> L: 8
> M: 7
> S: 0
> Total: 29



hmm. you got my down for a M but i asked for a XL.. just making sure you got that updated.


----------



## Chris

Fixed, HB'er. 

Brian, you didn't tell me what size ya need.


----------



## BCrowell

Chris said:


> Brian, you didn't tell me what size ya need.



DOH! Were is my head lately.... XL if you have spares of those...if not, XXL will work too!!


----------



## Chris

Just an update:

Placed (Saturday, July 16, 2005) Printer-Friendly Receipt 
In Process (Monday, July 18, 2005) 
Approval Received (Wednesday, July 30, 2005) 
In Production (Saturday, July 23, 2005) 

I'm assuming I should see them either this weekend or early next week - the envelopes are all addressed up and ready to go, so as soon as I get 'em, off they go.


----------



## SevenatoR




----------



## Shawn




----------



## jtm45

Can't wait !


----------



## Chris

Rock! 

In Transit - On Time 
Sched. Delivery: Jul 29, 2005 

They should be here tomorrow! 

HOPEFULLY I'll have time this weekend to get them all out to you guys - I have a bear of a weekend ahead of me between work and other shit, but at the very least I'll get them all packed up and ready to drop off Monday morning, which (Assuming they don't show up in pink with blue sparkly letters proclaiming "SevenstrOng.irg!", you guys should have 'em next week.


----------



## jtm45

Excellent Stuff !

And just so you know, my name isn't REGINALD,  ,honestly.

It's my father's Paypal account,i swear.


----------



## Shikaru

Man, I really wish I had gotten in on this. If only I hadn't bought a guitar right when it was announced  

Well, there's always next time


----------



## Allen Garrow

Awesome man! So far this seems to have gone pretty smooth. I'm sure I speak on behalf of everyone here when I say " Thanks Chris for hard work, it's truly appreciated". You have my vote for site administrator of the year.

~A


----------



## Drew




----------



## Shawn

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Chris

They're here! They look great too! 

(albeit a little on the wrinkled side  )

I'm hopin' to have 'em all shipped this weekend, Monday at the latest.


----------



## Chris

For pics of Drew modeling the ss.org thong, click here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/shirts/drewthong.jpg


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> For pics of Drew modeling the ss.org thong, click here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/shirts/drewthong.jpg



Man, I look hot. 

(the shirts look pretty damned good, too  )


----------



## Christopher

Isn't that the infamous lesbian pool table? If so, I hope it was clean or some of the shirts on the bottom of the pile might have nudie remnants!  

They look great! Thanks again Chris!


----------



## Chris

Christopher said:


> Isn't that the infamous lesbian pool table? If so, I hope it was clean or some of the shirts on the bottom of the pile might have nudie remnants!
> 
> They look great! Thanks again Chris!



 It is indeed! 

Thanks to all you guys for ponyin' up the coin and trusting me not to go out with Drew and blow it all on coke and hookers.


----------



## Christopher

Chris said:


> It is indeed!
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for ponyin' up the coin and trusting me not to go out with Drew and blow it all on coke and hookers.



Then I hope my shirts are on the bottom of the pile!


----------



## Drew

Hey, don't try to pass that one off as MY idea... I mean, I was all for hookers and smack, but Chris has this thing for needles...


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Hey, don't try to pass that one off as MY idea... I mean, I was all for hookers and smack, but Chris has this thing for needles...



Dooooon't evaaaah trust!
Don't ever trust the neeeeeedddlllllle!!


----------



## Christopher




----------



## darren

Those look pretty cool... kinda wishing i'd bought one!


----------



## Digital Black

Kick ass!


----------



## jtm45

Those T-Shirts look SWEET indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Thanks for all the work you put into getting these done for us Chris.

We can all send in pictures of the 'Sevenstring.org' t-shirt in various locations across the Globe now.  

Cheers Chris!


----------



## jski7

Christopher said:


> Isn't that the infamous lesbian pool table? If so, I hope it was clean or some of the shirts on the bottom of the pile might have nudie remnants!
> 
> They look great! Thanks again Chris!


Meh . I'll take the one on the very bottom . After the weekend I just had in New Orleans , I'm immune to "nudie remnants" . It just adds character  . And , yeah Chris , thanks man . Since I'm a bachelor again , and my new girl creams over my seven (seven STRING you pervs) , it'll be nice to wear something the reminds her how lucky she really is    !


----------



## Leon

sweet! can't wait to get mine.


----------



## SevenatoR

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH MY!!!!
Man, I can't wait.....on the outside chance mine gets here by Tuesday, I'll wear it at my new band's first gig Tuesday night. If not, I'll wear it at my band's second gig this Saturday night. Either way, I'll be sure and take pics.....and....I WILL RULE METAL!!!! MUWAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StevieHimself

Damn I want one but I need my cash to pay my producer when we do the new album LOL!! Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## Chris

FYI, these are all on their way. The ones I have listed shipped on the second didn't go out until the third, because I suck and forgot to drop the damn box off at the post office.

*cancels self*

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## SevenatoR

Awesome, bro. Un-cancel yerself  

You own.


----------



## BCrowell

HEH HEH, now we need those special limited edition T-shirts. (By which I mean those on the pool table while dirty deeds where done....) then signed "#002 defiled by Drew".. "#003 Worn while getting busy by Drew"..."#004 Worn by Chris while watching Drew get busy"...  

Glad to hear they're on there way!!


----------



## Christopher

Thanks a ton fine sir.


----------



## Drew

So, I went down to check the mail today, and lo and behold, my Jiffy Penis Enlarger had finally come in! I'd been waiting for it for rather a while, and while they told me it'd come in "discrete" packaging, here was this padded mailing envelope with the company name hand-lettered in a vaguely familiar looking script, but whatever, it was HERE, and that's what really counts. so, I ran inside, whipped it out, opened the envelope...

...and found two measly little t-shirts. What the hell. 

Oh well... pretty cool shirts, I guess...  

Oh, and Chris?  

-D


----------



## Drew

BCrowell said:


> HEH HEH, now we need those special limited edition T-shirts. (By which I mean those on the pool table while dirty deeds where done....) then signed "#002 defiled by Drew".. "#003 Worn while getting busy by Drew"..."#004 Worn by Chris while watching Drew get busy"...
> 
> Glad to hear they're on there way!!



I'm not entirely sure I WANT chris watching me get busy  but if we do another batch, I'll gladly spill beer on a few and nail a few lesbians in one for you guys - you know, take one for the team.


----------



## SevenatoR

Mine arrived this morning!!!

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Got mine today. Awesome!


----------



## Digital Black

Arrived today! Thanks..


----------



## jski7

It has arrived !  I think I'm gonna nail someone while wearing mine , and then auction it off .


----------



## ecalcagnino

Thanks, Chris, got mine Sat. I too will have to administer some coitus while donning said wearable.


----------



## jtm45

Got my T-shirt this morning. 

It's very cool indeed and it's a great fit too.


I reckon mine has to have travelled the furthest so far. Don't know how far exactly but it's a shit long way from Chris' to Wales.

Got here in six days which is pretty good going.


Many Thanks Chris.


----------



## Christopher

jtm45 said:


> Got my T-shirt this morning.
> 
> It's very cool indeed and it's a great fit too.
> 
> 
> I reckon mine has to have travelled the furthest so far. Don't know how far exactly but it's a shit long way from Chris' to Wales.
> 
> Got here in six days which is pretty good going.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Chris.



Wow! That is a long way. And you got yours before I got mine here in Oregon. I'm still waiting patiently, well kind of...


----------



## Chris

Christopher said:


> Wow! That is a long way. And you got yours before I got mine here in Oregon. I'm still waiting patiently, well kind of...



Hmm, that is odd. Yours was in the first batch to go out.


----------



## Christopher

Chris said:


> Hmm, that is odd. Yours was in the first batch to go out.



All is well! They showed this morning. I guess it just takes longer to get to small towns in Oregon than it does to Europe? Who'd a thunk it? Thank you very much US Snail Mail.

Thanks again Chris, I'm loving the new shirt! Can't wait to properly pimp it out at m next gig.


----------



## Chris

Christopher said:


> All is well! They showed this morning. I guess it just takes longer to get to small towns in Oregon than it does to Europe? Who'd a thunk it? Thank you very much US Snail Mail.
> 
> Thanks again Chris, I'm loving the new shirt! Can't wait to properly pimp it out at m next gig.



 There's the USPS for you, eh?


----------



## Metal Ken

IT HAS ARRIVED, AND THUSLY... Is Supreme.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Chris,, Got the shirts today bro! Thanks again for time and effort. The shirts rule!

~A


----------



## jtm45

Yeah,this shirt is REALLY,REALLY cool.

Wish i'd gotten two now (duh!).

I'd love one with a bright red logo on a black shirt next time (hint,hint!).


It's a really nice quality shirt as well compared to most of the thin things people sell these days.

Couldn't be happier with it !  

Thanks again Chris.


----------



## KillMAH

Stupid SC post office. At least, I'll have it for Heavy Metal Karaoke this Monday.


----------



## Chris D

No sign of mine yet


----------



## KillMAH

BADASS! I got mine! Nice job, Chris.


----------

